# Tropic Co2 nano system



## Paul27 (23 Sep 2019)

Hi

I have brought a Tropica Co2 nano system from proshrimp. Im just wondering is there any appropriate solenoid out there i can attach to this?

Thanks


----------



## Arana (23 Sep 2019)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-S...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=6VZS9SGM282568EP93F0


----------



## Paul27 (23 Sep 2019)

Was just wondering because of the regulator being so small would it be fine with such a dead stop with pressure


----------



## Arana (23 Sep 2019)

Paul27 said:


> Was just wondering because of the regulator being so small would it be fine with such a dead stop with pressure



i have never owned one of those nano systems but i do not see it would be an issue, you could always drop an email to Tropica to confirm.


----------



## Paul27 (23 Sep 2019)

Good idea. Ill send them an email and see what they say.

Thanks


----------



## alto (23 Sep 2019)

A friend bought an economy regulator and solenoid - that seems to work fine BUT had to switch out the Tropica Nano CO2 diffuser as it created too much back pressure for that solenoid - previous solenoid (that died after many years of use) was fine

I like the Tropica CO2 diffusers as it’s AIO bubble counter, check valve and creates very fine mist (and just the ceramic diffuser can be replaced) & is very reasonably priced


----------



## Putney (29 Jun 2020)

Did the solenoid work?


----------



## atj26589 (31 Jan 2021)

I’d be interested to hear how you got on I have a similar issue.  Did that solenoid work ok?


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Feb 2021)

My current set up for you. Works fine with this SOV but I have a decent needle valve in line as the regulator is impossible to fine tune with.


----------



## Kevin Eades (1 Feb 2021)

Where did you get the solid adaptor between the regulator and solenoid. I didnt think about this when I got one for my nano and couldn't use the solenoid as the pipe once switched off I couldn't deal with the build up in pipe to solenoid.


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Feb 2021)

It's from co2 supermarket, option that comes with the SOV but can also be bought separately. Does make the cylinder holder useless unless you brace it like I have done.


----------



## Paul27 (1 Feb 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> My current set up for you. Works fine with this SOV but I have a decent needle valve in line as the regulator is impossible to fine tune with.


Where did you get the needle valve from?


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Feb 2021)

Was co2 supermarket again. In all honesty their stuff isn't the best, especially if you go for the cheaper options but this valve is alright.


----------



## atj26589 (15 Feb 2021)

Sorry I have just seen this must have missed the reply!  Is this the right one:








						CO2 Solenoid Valve with Integrated Needle Valve for Planted Aquariums
					

High quality, reliable Solenoid valve used for aquarium CO2 systems. With integrated needle valve for accurate adjusting of CO2 dosing. For 4 or 6mm hosing.




					www.co2supermarket.co.uk
				



Would I need anything else?


----------



## DaveWatkin (15 Feb 2021)

Don't get the one with the needle valve connected, that valve is useless. 

Get the 12v solenoid with the 24mm extension to connect directly to the regulator. Mines 230v but that was an order mistake by me, 12v is the better option in the long run.

For the needle valve I bought the Camozzi Precision Flow Controller (under accessories).  I got configuration A and used tube to connect. 

That's it if you use the tropica diffuser. If you change that though you will need a bubble counter and check valve. I have the JBL bubble counter with built in check and would recommend that.


----------



## ian_m (16 Feb 2021)

You can't connect a solenoid to a Tropica Co2 nano system as the regulator on the cylinder is not in fact a regulator. It is technically a flow rate control valve, either a tiny hole or a metal sponge that just limits the gas flow from the cylinder. If you connect a solenoid to the output, as there is no "regulation" the gas pressure just builds up to the cylinder pressure and either bursts the connecting pipe, blows the connecting pipe off its connectors or just forces past the solenoid.


----------



## atj26589 (16 Feb 2021)

Hi Ian 
Is this wrong then?  Doesn’t it work? I was hoping it would


----------



## Richard Aldridge (16 Feb 2021)

CO2. Supermarket do a regulator and solenoid for nano systems and the reviews seem pretty good.

Have a look at Jon's rainforest room on YouTube,hope this helps you.


----------



## ian_m (17 Feb 2021)

atj26589 said:


> Hi Ian
> Is this wrong then?  Doesn’t it work? I was hoping it would


Looks like it might be a regulator then. Many people report issues when trying to use a solenoid with these small systems though.


----------



## DaveWatkin (17 Feb 2021)

ian_m said:


> You can't connect a solenoid to a Tropica Co2 nano system as the regulator on the cylinder is not in fact a regulator. It is technically a flow rate control valve, either a tiny hole or a metal sponge that just limits the gas flow from the cylinder. If you connect a solenoid to the output, as there is no "regulation" the gas pressure just builds up to the cylinder pressure and either bursts the connecting pipe, blows the connecting pipe off its connectors or just forces past the solenoid.


That's why I use the solid pipe to connect and a needle valve downstream of the SOV.

If there is a build up during off times in the connector but the SOV holds this fine with no leakage. At opening the build up vents into the tube between the SOV and needles valve (and then on past the valve) but the volume of the downstram tube is far greater than that of the solid connector so the pressure dissipates very quickly. Needle valve then controls the flow further downsteam to my bubble counter and on to diffuser. Pressure through the needle valve will be slightly higher initially but again the volume downstream is far greater (longer tube) and this just aids priming up the system faster (opening check valve and pushing fluid back down the pipework/diffuser). It still takes nearly five minutes before I have enough pressure in the diffuser for bubbles.

As long as connections are tight and you are careful when handling anything (ensure to vent correctly etc before loosening anything) this works fine.

Been running like this awhile now with no issues or connection failures. I had contemplated hard piping the whole thing except the last link to the diffuser but decided to try run with hoses to begin with and it's been fine.

EDIT: Should of also said, I'm unsure if this is a single stage regulator or a glorified needle valve, not taken it apart to see and no information available online. I always meant to put a PG upstream of the SOV to see but not had access to one with all the W@H.


----------

